# 67 GTO Aftermarket Disc brakes



## novafreak69 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a friend that had front and rear disc brakes put on his 67 GTO... they installed a new master cylinder and a vacuum brake booster. The car does not stop like you would think one would with power disc brakes. They did not install a proportioning valve or a new distribution block. the master cylinder is a dual piston ( It has two reservoirs). anything I can check into?


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Really strange that there is no proportioning valve.

I just purchased a front kit for my 67 GTO and it came with the proportioning valve (it was NOT an option)
Other than that, is his booster hooked up to the intake for vacuum? Without vacuum to the booster, it will stop like $hit.


----------



## novafreak69 (Dec 16, 2012)

Indetrucks said:


> Really strange that there is no proportioning valve.
> 
> I just purchased a front kit for my 67 GTO and it came with the proportioning valve (it was NOT an option)
> Other than that, is his booster hooked up to the intake for vacuum? Without vacuum to the booster, it will stop like $hit.


Yes it is hooked to the vacuum... where does it say that the proportioning valve should go?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say you need the proportioning valve, as they came with all the duel port master cylinders. The two lines from the MS go to the PV, then two lines one to each front tire, then one line (the larger one and the one facing the rear) goes to the rear.


----------



## novafreak69 (Dec 16, 2012)

Rukee said:


> I would say you need the proportioning valve, as they came with all the duel port master cylinders. The two lines from the MS go to the PV, then two lines one to each front tire, then one line (the larger one and the one facing the rear) goes to the rear.


Thakx... Now I need to find one... lol


----------



## novafreak69 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do not think a proportioning valve is needed for a 4-wheel disc application... The stock distribution block is in place on the frame rail... it provides equal pressure to all 4 wheels...

Product Info





I believe I may have a too small of a booster...or some other pressure problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very confusing that they are calling it a distribution block. Look at the bottom of the page, they list a Pro. Valve bracket.


----------

